
Cross-Carrier Messaging Initiative - koch
https://investors.sprint.com/news-and-events/press-releases/press-release-details/2019/ATT-Sprint-T-Mobile-and-Verizon-Form-Joint-Venture-to-Transform-Messaging-Experience/default.aspx
======
m463
If all the carriers are on-board, I suspect there are no checks and balances
here.

